# Safari addressbar dropdown



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

In Safari 4.1.2 on Mac OS 10.4.11, I noticed that if I start typing an address into the address bar, I get a dropdown with (I guess) the most recently visited sites listed. Where is this coming from? I cleared the cache, history and cookies, and this list still appears. Is there any way to disable it permanently?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you reset Safari? Try that with everything checked.


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

What does that mean? Do you mean restore it to out-of-the-box settings? Everything where checked?
I do not really want to enable all the things in there that I disabled.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When Safari is running, click on the Safari menu and there will be a Reset Safari item, select that and make sure everything is checked and then hit ok.


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

I tried that, and still there is a list of items in the dropdown list when I start typing into the address bar. Why those particular items, I have no idea. Some of them I have not used for quite a while. I shall use the reset to clear out the private data from now on. Thanks for that idea. Is there no way to disable the dropdown (never mind clearing it - just make it vanish)?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There is a privet browsing option just about the reset, select that and see if it stops.


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

No, even that does not stop that dropdown. Looks as if I am stuck with it.
Is there any way to change what helper application Safari will use to open a file?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The OS controls that. Right click on the file and select get info. Then in the open with section select the program you want to open that type of file and then check change all.


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

That will not help with a transfer protocol, though. How would I change what Safari uses to access RTSP? Currently it wants to use Real Player, and that does not work with the Yellowstone streaming webcam.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, the R stands for Real, which is why RealPlayer starts up. To change hat one you'd need to uninstall RealPlayer and install another program that will play those streams. If that new program doesn't take it, then because RealPlayer is gone, Safari will download a file with the extenuation on it, at which point you can do the right click, get info, and then change all opens with option.


----------



## Anonymosity (Jun 8, 2010)

Not really workable. I need Real Player for some things. I guess I have to stick to Opera and Firefox for RTSP. Real Player is not the only player that can use RTSP, and Real media are not the only kinds of media that can be transmitted with that protocol. The Yellowstone streaming webcam sends Windows media through RTSP.


----------

